# donor conceived children - programme



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

There was a programme broadcast yesterday on Radio 4 about donor-conceived children. You can listen to it online here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00jv9n2

I'm just listening now, but I have a feeling it's going to annoy me. They've already insisted on calling the donor 'father' on several occasions and I've only heard the first 5 mins, and 'absent father' on one occasion!

Minty
xxx

/links


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for this Minty, listening now.

I must admit, we obviously gave a lot of consideration to using a sperm donor, and issues of sharing information/tracing in the future. But we are now having to consider the same issues with half siblings. 

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks Minty im just listening now also.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

im listening now ... the FATHER word has peed me off too.... lets see how it goes!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ok listened to it .... was a good programme.  over all very interesting.

just hope gabs and i can support our LO in anyway she feels she needs to explore the whole donor conception issue.

ax


----------

